# Stihl string trimmer replacement head



## Cycledude (May 22, 2018)

My Stihl string trimmer needs a new head, the Stihl prices for replacement heads are acceptable but I have always hated loading string into the stupid thing, any recommendations for a easier to use replacement head ?


----------



## GlynnC (May 22, 2018)

SpeedFeed heads work great, easy to load. Most of the commercial guys around here use them.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 4, 2018)

Just saw an add for an new Oregon head not sure how it works maybe check out their website . I hate winding the line up on my stihl trimmer ! If you don't wind it on just right it jams the line up
WestenSaw


----------



## blades (Jun 4, 2018)

There are 3 blade heads available both from Stilh and after market.


----------



## CUCV (Jun 4, 2018)

Another vote for the speedfeed head. super easy to load.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 4, 2018)

Is one speed head better than another ? Stihl over a certain after market one ? I did mention the new Oregon one but have only seen the video have not seen it in person. I would also imagine the after market ones come with adapters to fit Stihl trimmers .
Thanks
WesternSaw


----------



## Cycledude (Jun 12, 2018)

Probably shouldn’t have but I wound up getting another Stihl head, obviously it works better than the old worn out one did but I haven’t needed to load any string yet.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jun 16, 2018)

I picked up a Speed Feed head that ECHO uses on some of their better line trimmers. Bought it on a spur of the moment decision. 

I haven't even used it yet though. It came with adapters to fit various brands of line trimmers. I've become pretty adept at reloading the Stihl trimmer heads. It's now become so easy, it's no big deal for me. 

A tip to keep them from getting all clogged up, it to take them apart after each use and hose them out. That takes me like a minute or so to do that.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 16, 2018)

WesternSaw said:


> Just saw an add for an new Oregon head not sure how it works maybe check out their website . I hate winding the line up on my stihl trimmer ! If you don't wind it on just right it jams the line up
> WestenSaw


Anyone checked this one out yet ?
Thanks
WesternSaw


----------



## Cycledude (Jun 16, 2018)

Oregon makes a bunch of different heads, is this the one your referring to ?
https://www.amazon.com/Oregon-Speed...targid=pla-349807859450&psc=1#customerReviews


----------



## GlynnC (Jun 17, 2018)

Cycledude said:


> Oregon makes a bunch of different heads, is this the one your referring to ?
> https://www.amazon.com/Oregon-Speed...targid=pla-349807859450&psc=1#customerReviews



If you use much line, it can get expensive with this head. The SpeedFeed 400 is what I’m now using—very easy to load, feeds good.


----------



## BangBang77 (Jun 26, 2018)

On the small to mid-size trimmers, go with the Speed Feed 400. I run it on my FS94R, FS74R, and my FS111R. I run the larger 450 Speed Feed on my FS240R.

I think the 400 allows for greater head speed and more manueverability than the 450, which is a benefit on a smaller displacement trimmer.

I don't have a problem with the standard 25-2 head that comes on the Stihl commercial trimmers, but time is money when I'm running a trimmer. Seconds equal minutes equal hours equal time and money lost on my jobs.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 27, 2018)

Cycledude said:


> Oregon makes a bunch of different heads, is this the one your referring to ?
> https://www.amazon.com/Oregon-Speed...targid=pla-349807859450&psc=1#customerReviews


Yep I think that's the one !
WesternSaw


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 27, 2018)

BangBang77 said:


> On the small to mid-size trimmers, go with the Speed Feed 400. I run it on my FS94R, FS74R, and my FS111R. I run the larger 450 Speed Feed on my FS240R.
> 
> I think the 400 allows for greater head speed and more manueverability than the 450, which is a benefit on a smaller displacement trimmer.
> 
> I don't have a problem with the standard 25-2 head that comes on the Stihl commercial trimmers, but time is money when I'm running a trimmer. Seconds equal minutes equal hours equal time and money lost on my jobs.



Would the Speed Feed 400 be good for the 90R Kombi machine ?
Thanks
WesternSaw


----------



## BangBang77 (Jun 27, 2018)

WesternSaw said:


> Would the Speed Feed 400 be good for the 90R Kombi machine ?
> Thanks
> WesternSaw


Absolutely man.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks Bang Bang 77 !
WesternSaw


----------

